# Ddtran46's Mini S: "Tree of Might"



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi!

My previous tank was a Mini M and I had sold it a while back. I thought I wasn't going to start a planted tank again. Going through a semester of school with no hobby gets realllly boring, so I though "What the heck, why not start a tank again?". The only thing that stood in the way of me starting a tank was my girlfriend. She did not want me to waste my money on fish anymore. After months begging my girlfriend for a planted tank, she finally gave in. 

I went to my lfs last week and went to buy a Do!aqua tank. I thought it was a Mini M size tank but I was wrong. I ended up buying the Mini S size. I don't really care that much cause the size of the tank seems cool.

Here is what I have so far:
*Equipments*:
Do!aqua 31x18x24cm
Catalina fixture 1x13 watt 10000k
1x13 watt 6700k
Toms Rapid Mini Canister Filter

*Flora*:
Weeping moss(I think)
Marsilea Minuta
Fissidens Fontanus
Dwarf Hairgrass

*Substrate:*
Aquasoil Amazonia(powder mixed with regular)

I would like to thank dj2005 for the plants he gave!

I will post pictures when the water clears up.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

I look forward to seeing how it turned out.

Watch out with the MM as my Ramshorns enjoy laying their egg clutches on the leaves. I don't feed the inhabitants of the tank much so there shouldn't be any clutches - reproduction is directly proportional to the amount of food the snails have available. There may also be some baby RCS in the moss as they love the stuff.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

dj2005 said:


> I look forward to seeing how it turned out.
> 
> Watch out with the MM as my Ramshorns enjoy laying their egg clutches on the leaves. I don't feed the inhabitants of the tank much so there shouldn't be any clutches - reproduction is directly proportional to the amount of food the snails have available. There may also be some baby RCS in the moss as they love the stuff.


I wish I found a baby RCS. lol

But yeah you were right about the as...It is impossible to make a huge slope. My substrate is pretty flat now.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Yep, that's the AS powder doing its job. The stuff basically blows away if a RCS scuttles by.

Does the Toms use a spray bar for the outflow? You may be able to add more holes to it to lessen the force, and aim it upwards a bit.

You can also try separating the regular AS from the powder. Add the powder in first, then the regular on top. I had to do this with my 10g's slope and it worked well.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah its a little too late to separate the As now. Owell..hopefully the dwarf hairgrass will cover most of the woods base, so it wont look a little weird. 

Yeah, Toms does use a spray bar.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is the picture as promised:


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

This is what I would do:









Cut off the wood that is below the red line. This will create a more tree-like figure without having to fill half of your tank with AS.

*I realize your current scape is a bit different than the one in the picture, but the point is that cutting off some of the base of the wood is another alternative.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll cut out as much as I can from the bottom. I don't think I can take out that much as you pictured. There is a rock that is stuck on the bottom the wood tho..








I can try and cut out the wood right above the rock as seen in the picture above.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

I should note that I am by no means good at aquascaping so only cut it if you think it'll look good.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Lol. Ill see. It's still the first day so I want to wait till the tank matures.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I think it looks good the way it is. Tank is a bit tall compared to depth (front to back), so a deeper substrate isn't really such a bad thing, IMO


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Do you guys think that 22 watts is too much over this tank? 13 watts seems kinda dim... The light fixture is about 4.5" above the tank.


----------



## soundgy (Jul 8, 2010)

Tank looks great so far! Good Job!


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

That driftwood looks good. Almost like a treed. Some weeping moss would look fantastic.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.

I think the moss on the branch of the tree is weeping moss. The plant on the base of the tree is Fissidens Fontanus.


----------



## hoa101 (Aug 31, 2009)

ddtran46 said:


> The only thing that stood in the way of me starting a tank was my girlfriend. She did not want me to waste my money on fish anymore. After months begging my girlfriend for a planted tank, she finally gave in.


Jeebus, and this is your _girlfriend_? Imagine if she were your wife. :hihi:

When I want a tank, I say, "Woman! I'm getting a new aquarium." At which point she gives me the look of death, and I revise that to, "Love of my life, do you think it would be possible for me to get a new aquarium if I sold an old one? Pretty please?" That usually does the trick.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

hoa101 said:


> Jeebus, and this is your _girlfriend_? Imagine if she were your wife. :hihi:
> 
> When I want a tank, I say, "Woman! I'm getting a new aquarium." At which point she gives me the look of death, and I revise that to, "Love of my life, do you think it would be possible for me to get a new aquarium if I sold an old one? Pretty please?" That usually does the trick.


Haha. I should saying that to her next time when I spend money on a co2 regulator.


I think I already see some growth in my tank. I already see a single node of Marsilea Minuta popping out of the substrate.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes, MM loves AS. It especially loves the AS powder/regular mix for some reason.

As for your girlfriend, just show her the big bucks you make when you sell your plant trimmings.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

It must be the AS + nutrient capsules for the fast growth.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

ddtran46 said:


> It must be the AS + nutrient capsules for the fast growth.


The capsules take three days to dissolve so I doubt the MM has tapped into them yet.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

dj2005 said:


> The capsules take three days to dissolve so I doubt the MM has tapped into them yet.


Oh..:icon_roll

I see some snails in my tank!! Do snails eat white fungus off of driftwoods? Hopefully they do.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

I suppose you'll find out. 

Once you receive the RCS, just squish the snails and let the shrimp eat the remains. Rinse and repeat. Just don't let the snails eat else they will begin to reproduce if they are mature enough. For the moment, you may want to pull any of them you see out of the tank unless you have grown a newfound love for the critters.

UPS is delivering my DW Monday so I should be able to give you the RCS Thursday. Let me know how many you want.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Does anyone know how to get rid of these white fungus things growing on my driftwood?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Typical wood fungus by the looks of it. Will go away on its own in a couple weeks.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I just went out and bought 2 otos and 2 white cloud mountain minnows.

Here are some pics.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice looking WCMMs. I love that fish


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks..Same here, they are hardy and always playful.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Darn...woke up this morning and found a crispy white cloud on the carpet -.-


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh yeah, forgot to tell you...buuut....they jump. 

I have 7 wcmm in my 20g high, I would have to say that tank is too small for these little fish  perhaps a better fish be a ember tetra.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Are you going to go with a Scarlet Badis?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Caton said:


> Oh yeah, forgot to tell you...buuut....they jump.
> 
> I have 7 wcmm in my 20g high, I would have to say that tank is too small for these little fish  perhaps a better fish be a ember tetra.


Yeah..the last wcmm jumped earlier this morning..:icon_sad: I will look into ember tetras.:icon_smil



dj2005 said:


> Are you going to go with a Scarlet Badis?


Umm...I went to jojos last week and didn't see any left.


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

I hate to be "that guy", but White Clouds should really be kept in a group of 5 or more, as they are a schooling fish. They will be skiddish, and can get very aggressive if kept in smaller numbers. This would probably push the stocking limit of your tank over the edge. Ember tetras are cool.. also, check out Nannostomus marginatus. They stay tiny, and kind of look like mini whiteclouds.


That being said, I like where this tank is going. The Driftwood stump scapes have always been so fascinating to me for some reason.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

onefang said:


> I hate to be "that guy", but White Clouds should really be kept in a group of 5 or more, as they are a schooling fish. They will be skiddish, and can get very aggressive if kept in smaller numbers. This would probably push the stocking limit of your tank over the edge. Ember tetras are cool.. also, check out Nannostomus marginatus. They stay tiny, and kind of look like mini whiteclouds.
> 
> 
> That being said, I like where this tank is going. The Driftwood stump scapes have always been so fascinating to me for some reason.


I would have gotten more wcmm but I bought the last 2. Nannostomus marginatus seems like a cool fish but I might not buy any fish for this tank anymore. It might just be an all shrimp tank(with the 2 otos I have in there).


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

ddtran46 said:


> I would have gotten more wcmm but I bought the last 2. Nannostomus marginatus seems like a cool fish but I might not buy any fish for this tank anymore. It might just be an all shrimp tank(with the 2 otos I have in there).


Yeah, I quit fish a little while ago. Shrimp only tanks are a little more stress free I think :biggrin: Although, I do love the oto cats.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

onefang said:


> Yeah, I quit fish a little while ago. Shrimp only tanks are a little more stress free I think :biggrin: Although, I do love the oto cats.


Yeah I love otos too. My glass is pretty clean now after just 1 day with 'em.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I was bored and found a cool thread about a diy co2 canister with a dollar tree bottle. 
Here is my attempt:

















Now I just need to buy some yeast and tubing suction cups.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

At first I thought that was a small CO2 cartridge for a bb gun or something. Pretty snazzy looking DIY CO2 canister  Hopefully that stopper won't pop off under the pressure from a ceramic diffuser.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hopefully it wont pop out...I still need to get the glass diffuser too.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I have my co2 up and running:icon_bigg









And here is a picture of my High Tech co2 diffuser









I am happy with my growth so far especially the Fissidens. It was pretty dark green before and looked like it was dying. Now its starting to grow quite nicely.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

1/3-1/2 of the Fissidens I gave you was recuperating from a H2O2 treatment, which is why I told you some of the portion was going to be brownish. There's nothing wrong with dark green Fissidens. Just means that it was receiving very low amounts of light so it couldn't produce much new growth (the lighter green stuff).

Tank is looking good. Looks like the RCS are happy.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I just did a water change and decided to take pictures. I haven't posted a fts since 7/21, so I might as well post one today.









The MM is spreading nicely.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Just did the mod on my tom's rapid mini canister filter...Now the flow is a little too strong. Do you guys think that will be a problem with my rcs?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I just received the pierce co2 set up that I bought from *MCHRKiller*. I wanted to take a picture of the size compared with my Mini S. 


















I still need to buy the co2 cartridge and a glass co2 diffuser then I will have my system up and running.


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Everytime you change cartridges on that Pierce system do a leak test where it screws onto the regulator...its sometimes hard to get a good seal on it. 

Tank looks great!


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

MCHRKiller said:


> Everytime you change cartridges on that Pierce system do a leak test where it screws onto the regulator...its sometimes hard to get a good seal on it.
> 
> Tank looks great!


Will do:thumbsup: Thanks for the compliment.

I just came back from Walmart with those 88 gram co2 cartridges...and guess what? 

It doesn't fit...I will return it soon and go to my lfs and buy the pierce co2 refills. The original cartridge can be twisted on pretty easily and the 88 gram one cannot. I'm guessing the thread size or something is different.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

It's been a month and a day since I have set up this tank.

Here it is on 7/21/10:









Here it is on 8/22/10:









(It's a crappy point and shoot camera so please don't bash on the quality of the picture. :redface


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome growth. I see that CO2 works much better than Excel.  

When the Weeping moss fills in more on the branch it's going to look great.


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow, I just realized that you have weeping moss on that branch also. Yes, that's going to look so cool. Growing in nicely!


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## zerojoe0917 (Apr 29, 2009)

hey ddtran46, nice tank,

i have a question for you, how does that c-80 filter doing for you? is the water flow not too strong for a mini s?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

zerojoe0917 said:


> hey ddtran46, nice tank,
> 
> i have a question for you, how does that c-80 filter doing for you? is the water flow not too strong for a mini s?



Umm after modding my filter, it is became strong for the mini s. I just drilled a couple more holes on the spray bar and aimed it towards the surface of the water. Now it is about perfect for the tank.


----------



## zerojoe0917 (Apr 29, 2009)

ddtran46 said:


> Umm after modding my filter, it is became strong for the mini s. I just drilled a couple more holes on the spray bar and aimed it towards the surface of the water. Now it is about perfect for the tank.


cool, thats a good idea, how many holes did you drill?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

About 4 holes in between the holes that is on the spray bar, but they aren't as big as the stock holes.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow great tank, how much was the co2 system?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Wow great tank, how much was the co2 system?


Umm I bought it used for $25 on the swap and shop. I haven't hooked it up yet...I'm still debating if I want to buy the refills or just that single gauge co2 regulator from thatpetplace. Currently, its running off of Diy co2 and I think it's working pretty well.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

The riccia I got as a hitch hiker plant is starting to get pretty big..


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

If anyone is interested, here are some new updated pictures..
sorry for the dirty filter pipes


----------



## Kilroy_1911 (Jan 27, 2010)

The tank is looking great!!!


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Kilroy_1911 said:


> The tank is looking great!!!


Thanks:icon_smil


Do you guys think my tank would look better if I took out the Marsilea and plant Hc?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

I think so, but either way..... NICE JOB!


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

ddtran46 said:


> Do you guys think my tank would look better if I took out the Marsilea and plant Hc?


Nope. Give the MM time to become a lush carpet and I think you'll like it more than HC.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

dj2005 said:


> Nope. Give the MM time to become a lush carpet and I think you'll like it more than HC.


Do you think that a mix between the two will look nice?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

ddtran46 said:


> Do you think that a mix between the two will look nice?


No as HC will need to be trimmed. MM gets to a height of 1" maximum unless there is very little light, which is not the case here. So you would have to trim the HC to a height that is below 1" without accidentally trimming the MM. 

Now mini micro swords may look good. I'm currently trying that combination out in my Mini M and 10G. I used all of what Minsc sent me but if all goes as planned then I can give you some when I have some to spare, if you want it.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

dj2005 said:


> No as HC will need to be trimmed. MM gets to a height of 1" maximum unless there is very little light, which is not the case here. So you would have to trim the HC to a height that is below 1" without accidentally trimming the MM.
> 
> Now mini micro swords may look good. I'm currently trying that combination out in my Mini M and 10G. I used all of what Minsc sent me but if all goes as planned then I can give you some when I have some to spare, if you want it.


I guess I will just stick with MM, I don't want to deal with too much trimming..

I will have to pass on the mini micro swords...you have given so much already and I feel bad about it.:icon_sad:


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Just went to my Lfs and picked up my first Ada glassware for this tank..


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I also got my diffuser and tweezers in the mail today. The diffuser is a lot smaller than I expected.


----------



## RayT (Aug 27, 2010)

What did you use for the mesh that is around the rocks?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

RayT said:


> What did you use for the mesh that is around the rocks?


I went to Dollar Tree and bought the bath sponge thing. Here is a link to show you what I bought:

http://www.dollartree.com/health-pe...es/211c243c244p294399/index.pro?method=search


----------



## RayT (Aug 27, 2010)

ddtran46 said:


> I went to Dollar Tree and bought the bath sponge thing. Here is a link to show you what I bought:
> 
> http://www.dollartree.com/health-pe...es/211c243c244p294399/index.pro?method=search


Great idea, I tried to use the same type of material but it was from a scrubber that would be used for cleaning the sink and such (not used of course). Like  this. But it didnt work out so well, that stuff is really thick and starts to unravel itself when you cut it. Thanks for the info and I really like your setup!


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Yay, new goodies. Now go get some CRS so I can "buy" a few from you.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

RayT said:


> Great idea, I tried to use the same type of material but it was from a scrubber that would be used for cleaning the sink and such (not used of course). Like  this. But it didnt work out so well, that stuff is really thick and starts to unravel itself when you cut it. Thanks for the info and I really like your setup!


Thanks, if you have any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

FTS update please.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Here are a lot of pictures of the tank..


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

No algae yet? I see some diatoms but that's it. And where's your otto fish?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

The ottos jumped out a while ago when I first added co2 to the tank...


----------



## joelhunterd (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice tank. What is the current lighting on it?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Umm a Catalina 12" light fixture. It came with 2 13 watt daylight bulbs when I bought it.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Got my co2 up and running!!


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Purdy. Let me know if you want to sell your previous DIY system.

Oh, and cute Ramshorn.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

dj2005 said:


> Purdy. Let me know if you want to sell your previous DIY system.
> 
> Oh, and cute Ramshorn.


I put the diy canister on my gf's tank, but my friend should have his co2 regulator soon. He still has to buy the paintball tank and bubble counter after that he will give the hagen kit to you:icon_smil

Thanks, I like the ramshorn snail but not enough to have it populate. lol


----------



## joelhunterd (Feb 7, 2010)

ddtran46 said:


> Umm a Catalina 12" light fixture. It came with 2 13 watt daylight bulbs when I bought it.


Cool thanks.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

nice tank man :thumbsup:

btw where did you get the co2 regulator from?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I got it used from a member on this forum. Thatpetplace is sold out on this regulator..The only site that I think have it in stock is this one:
http://www.underwatereco.com/CO2-Regulators/TAAM-Single-CO2-Controller-p-1439.html


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

My tank is 2 months old now..Here are some pictures.
























Thought this looked pretty cool without water...


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

I think if you made a flooring consisting of those Weeping moss, Fissidens, and Sub rocks, it would look cool. :smile: You can even add the mini Riccia into the mix when you have enough.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah.. I was thinking about that yesterday when I did a water change. I might do it after I plan on rescaping this tank.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

How do you avoid water marks left from evaporation on the upper portions of the tank's walls?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I add water to the top twice a day. One in the morning and one during the night.


----------



## zerojoe0917 (Apr 29, 2009)

yo ddtran

how much co2 are your pumping in?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

zerojoe0917 said:


> yo ddtran
> 
> how much co2 are your pumping in?


Umm..around 1 bubble per 2-3 seconds.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

How is that paintball regulator holding up? Is it staying consistent?

Did it come with a needle valve?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Capsaicin_MFK said:


> How is that paintball regulator holding up? Is it staying consistent?
> 
> Did it come with a needle valve?


I bought the paintball regulator used from the Sns for 30 shipped. The regulator has a built in needle valve, you adjust it from the knob. Umm it doesn't really stay consistent, I have to adjust it almost everyday.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

ddtran46 said:


> I bought the paintball regulator used from the Sns for 30 shipped. The regulator has a built in needle valve, you adjust it from the knob. Umm it doesn't really stay consistent, I have to adjust it almost everyday.


Well that was pretty much the worry I was having about this regulator. If it can't stay consistent then I might consider the DIY paintball option. Thanks!


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I did a water change and cleaned the filter pipes today. Here are some pictures of my tank:
























Here is a picture of it next to my 60p:


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

dam, you fill that thing all the way up.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

TeamTeal said:


> dam, you fill that thing all the way up.


Yeah. I don't like water stains..Haha


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Dude. nice moss tree. I had one back in the day but never really got it to full potential since I only used Java... but definately nice =) This is my Old cube:


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice moss tree *.Mko.*

A small update, I took out some of the marsilea minuta in the back and placed some more moss covered rocks.










Hopefully It'll grow out nice like the ones I current have in there.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Did you inspect the Blyxa to make sure they didn't have any Ramshorns on them?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Nope, I did not inspect it..and a few days later I saw a couple of baby Ramshorns. haha. I'll just squish them or take em out whenever they aren't hiding.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Might be an egg clutch waiting to hatch too.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I took out some dwarf hairgrass and planted them in my 60p. The carpet is filling in quite nicely.
Here are some new pictures I just took of my tank:








There is a little moss growth from the last time I updated.








My Moss tree:


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice. 

That Ramshorn always makes an appearance in the updates. :biggrin:


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

My gf wanted to take a picture of my riccia and I think she did a pretty good job. lol


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Nice pearling. Tank is looking good!


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks.:icon_smil


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Very cool


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice tank! It reminds me of Avatar


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys:icon_smil


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

No Prob well deserved


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks like its coming along great


----------



## fish-n-pups (Feb 20, 2010)

The moss (tree) grew out great, love the look!


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank for the comments guys! I appreciate it:icon_smil


----------



## WeedCali (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow this tank is great! is the bunch of Riccia on top of the tree the same little hitchiker piece from earlier on?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

WeedCali said:


> Wow this tank is great! is the bunch of Riccia on top of the tree the same little hitchiker piece from earlier on?


Thanks

Yes, the Riccia you see on the top of the tree is the same hitch hiker plant from the beginning. I'm surprised how much it has grown.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

hanikai said:


> AMAZING!!!
> 
> I'm getting the same tank (Do!Aqua S)
> 
> ...


Thanks.:icon_bigg

I actually never used the pierce co2 system. I bought it but I never bought the new cartridges.(it came with an empty one). I heard it lasts up to a month or maybe a little bit longer depending on how much co2 you are pushing.
If you do decide on getting a co2 system for the Mini S, I recommend making that diy paintball co2 system and get a good needle valve. Here is the thread if you cant find it.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/115850-paintball-co2-injection-diy-setup.html


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I haven't post pictures in a while, so here are some pictures after a waterchange:


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Is that mini micro sword?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, it's the clippings you gave me. It grows very slow in my tank, though. Might be because there is no co2 in this tank.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

ddtran46 said:


> Yeah, it's the clippings you gave me. It grows very slow in my tank, though. Might be because there is no co2 in this tank.


It's definitely not the fastest growing plant.  Are you now just dosing Excel in this tank?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

hanikai said:


> I love this tank.. I actually stole your tree idea.. I got a moss ball for leaves, broke it up and sewed them to the "tree".. I'll post a pic when I take one.
> 
> Keep the updates coming! Love it!


Thanks for the compliments:biggrin:


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

dj2005 said:


> It's definitely not the fastest growing plant.  Are you now just dosing Excel in this tank?


No, I am not dosing excel anymore. I ran out trying of it by trying to get rid of all the algae in my 60p..


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

ddtran46 said:


>


I love this tank!! These are my favorite pics of it.roud:


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> I love this tank!! These are my favorite pics of it.roud:


Thanks, *waterfaller1*!!


----------



## zerojoe0917 (Apr 29, 2009)

hey ddtran, do you know use filter anymore,or you just take it out for the picture?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I still use the filter for this tank. The latest pictures shows the filter tubes and stuff.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

How do you like that filter?? I am thinking on using it in my Fluval Edge


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

The filter is pretty good after modding it, but other people had problems with this filter. If you are looking for a canister filter for a small tank, get the zoomed ones. It is a good filter for a nano tank.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Well the riccia uprooted from the tree, so that kinda sucks. I'm not really mad or sad about it, I actually like it without the riccia anyways.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Umm the only new thing in my tank is some starougyne I added a few weeks back. I removed my blyxa and moved some moss rocks around in the back to make room for the starougyne.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Here are the last pictures I will take of this tank. I will rescape this tank after I can sell all of the plants in this tank first.

























Here is a picture of the utricularia gramnifolia I am growing emersed for my new scape.









Does anyone in Sacramento want to buy the plants from my doaqua tank? I will sell the wood also..


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

pictures of the new rocks I bought from my lfs.


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow nice scape! How is the UG growing emersed? Slow/Fast?
Also that piece of wood, have you gotten rid of it? If not would you consider shipping it? I would like to buy it.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

chumblaka said:


> Wow nice scape! How is the UG growing emersed? Slow/Fast?
> Also that piece of wood, have you gotten rid of it? If not would you consider shipping it? I would like to buy it.


I have had the UG for only a few days so I havent noticed any growth yet. 

I never shipped plants before and I am a little scared to so I prefer to sell my plants and wood locally.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

What type of scape will the rocks be creating?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

dj2005 said:


> What type of scape will the rocks be creating?


Umm..maybe a mountain scape or something similar. lol


----------

